# Partage a domicile entre pc et apple tv 2



## frappier.s (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, je viens d'acheter une apple tv 2 et j'ai lance un partage a domicile entre mon pc (avec version iTunes 10.5) et mon apple tv: mon ordi n'apparait pas dans l'apple tv alors que j'ai bien active le partage a domicile de l'apple tv et de mon pc. Pour info, je suis en wifi avec une livebox et l'apple tv et mon pc sont connectes tous les 2 sur ce wifi. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Novembre 2011)

ça devrait fonctionner...
Fait une réinitialisation de ton ATV2 (par l'intermédiaire d'itunes) en la connectant sur ton PC.
Puis recommence l'opération de partage.


----------



## rouxela (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Si vous avez un peu de temps pour un peu d'aide, merci.

Mon problème c'est que je ne vois pas mon apple tv dans itunes.
J'ai consulté le site d'apple pour ce problème mais je n'ai pas réussi.
Mon principal problème, c'est que je ne vois pas apple tv dans matériel d'itunes.

Mon Mac Book et mon apple tv sont sur le même réseaux.
Je vois les photos que j'ai importé dans itunes sur mon apple tv.
Je suis bien connecté, mais toujours pas d'apple tv dans matériel.

Sur le site d'apple, on me dit d'aller dans préférence d'Itunes et de sélectionné l'onglet apple tv, rechercher les apple tv mais je n'ai pas cette option dans Itunes.

J'ai ouvert le port UDP 5353 pour bonjour sur mon routeur Free en WIFI. Pas de résultats.
En fait je ne sais même pas si j'ai l'appli bonjour.

Je suis un novice en MAC.

Mon OS est MAC OS x 10.7.2


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Novembre 2011)

Pour voir ton ATV dans itunes il faut le connecter physiquement avec le câble USB/miniUSB à ton MAC/PC !.
Mais quand tu auras fait ce branchement tu te rendras vite compte que la visu de ton ATV sur itunes ne te réserve que peu d'actions et surtout aucune investigation de ses contenus.


----------

